

Mark Zuckerberg: Government ‘blew it’ with NSA response - denzil_correa
http://www.politico.com/story/2013/09/mark-zuckerberg-nsa-96682.html

======
devx
Said the guy who made a platform for the _police_ to get access to user data,
and automatically scan _Facebook chat_ for "criminal activity". It didn't
occur to him that the government was going to far with that already?

